# Game Cam Pictures



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Have a pretty good herd on my little 115 acres of paradise. Have not had a chance to arrow any yet. Have seen some, but no opportunity yet. Good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Another pic. Don't know why they are throwing them up sideways.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice 8*



Riley & Sons said:


> Have a pretty good herd on my little 115 acres of paradise. Have not had a chance to arrow any yet. Have seen some, but no opportunity yet. Good luck to everyone this season.


as a general rule of thumb, 8's don't score high, but that is one awesome looking dark horned 8. make a good mount. :texasflag


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

c hook said:


> as a general rule of thumb, 8's don't score high, but that is one awesome looking dark horned 8. make a good mount. :texasflag


I'm not too worried about the score. I love a good heavy eight. I hope the eleven point survives until next year. He is 4 1/2 at the most. He had the identical rack last year minus the tine length.


----------

